# New HD channels (Comcast) in SF bay area



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

According to an article in yesterday's San Jose Mercury News, Comcast will soon be almost doubling the number of HD channels (from 50 or so to around 90). But the article also stated that among the new channels would be nine local channels, Cartoon Network HD, ESPN News HD, and CNBC HD.
(original article here: http://www.mercurynews.com/tv/ci_12812403)

I'm confused: I already get 9 local HD channels, and Cartoon Network and CNBC in HD. The only channel mentioned that I don't get is ESPN News HD. (I'm in South San Jose, in a recently-upgraded service area).

So does anybody know what the real story is? What new channels might I expect to see? I assume my TiVo HD will be able to directly tune the new channels - as far as I know this doesn't involve SDV.

I hope they intend to add BBC America HD - I want Torchwood in HD!


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm confused: I already get 9 local HD channels, and Cartoon Network and CNBC in HD.


I'm not confused. I'm in Santa Cruz and don't get all that. Maybe they mean us! (yeah, right)



> I hope they intend to add BBC America HD - I want Torchwood in HD!


Greedy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I hope they intend to add BBC America HD - I want Torchwood in HD!


You want to see the gap in her teeth in HD?


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> According to an article in yesterday's San Jose Mercury News, Comcast will soon be almost doubling the number of HD channels (from 50 or so to around 90). But the article also stated that among the new channels would be nine local channels, Cartoon Network HD, ESPN News HD, and CNBC HD.
> (original article here: http://www.mercurynews.com/tv/ci_12812403)
> 
> I'm confused: I already get 9 local HD channels, and Cartoon Network and CNBC in HD. The only channel mentioned that I don't get is ESPN News HD. (I'm in South San Jose, in a recently-upgraded service area).
> ...


Check this link at the AVSforums, I post for Comcast ( I am not an employee I just do the posting for them ) there......
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=16800613#post16800613

That will give you the official launch information and what channels are going to be added and which areas are going to get them in the first phase of the roll out.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## Yog (Feb 3, 2002)

Still waiting for Tivo to update the darn channel guide for the new Comcast HD channels added last tuesday.

Surprised there's not more posts about this! Wonder how many people in SF Bay Area have Tivo HDs? BTW I live about 1.5 miles from Tivo HQ. Mebbe I should stroll down there and bug them? Just kidding. 

@mikef5: this is Xn0r from avs forum


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yog said:


> Still waiting for Tivo to update the darn channel guide for the new Comcast HD channels added last tuesday.
> 
> Surprised there's not more posts about this! Wonder how many people in SF Bay Area have Tivo HDs? BTW I live about 1.5 miles from Tivo HQ. Mebbe I should stroll down there and bug them? Just kidding.
> 
> @mikef5: this is Xn0r from avs forum


If you are talking about your Tivo Guide getting updated, Comcast doesn't do that. That is the responsibility of Tribune Media, the company that Tivo outsources their guide. Comcast should've let them know that this update has started but since the addition of the new HD channels is ahead of schedule Tribune Media probably doesn't know that some of the Bay Area is done with the addition and hasn't released the new guide data.

Now you could use the form at Tivo.com or the form at Zap2it.com and let them know that there has been a bunch of new channels added to your area. The problem with that ?? There are over 52 new HD channels and a bunch of new SD channels that were added and some of the old channels have had their channel numbers changed. I, for one, am not going to type all those channel numbers and station ID tags for them. On Monday, I'll contact Mr. J. ( Comcast's VP for Communications for Northern Calif. ) and find out WTF's going on and how to get this corrected.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## krisjs1767 (Nov 3, 2005)

Dear Mike, Same here in Seattle. Almost two weeks and no TiVo Guide update. 

Do you suggest just waiting or doing something else? Thanks, Kris


----------



## Yog (Feb 3, 2002)

Yep. I know it's something Tivo and their partners have to do, which is why I was talking about Tivo.  Just amazes me it takes so long.

I DID actually send in a change request to them, listing all the new channels, back on Wednesday.


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yog said:


> Yep. I know it's something Tivo and their partners have to do, which is why I was talking about Tivo.  Just amazes me it takes so long.
> 
> I DID actually send in a change request to them, listing all the new channels, back on Wednesday.


I do the posting for Comcast in the AvsForums, I've been doing that for over 6 years now. I get the notice about lineup changes and such at the same time that other media people do, that would include Tribune Media/Tivo. I would find it hard to believe that Tribune Media/Tivo wasn't notified if I was. The problem, I think, is that they were given a certain date that the roll out would occur and unfortunately the roll out is going faster than what they thought it would. My area ( Milpitas wasn't suppose to get them until the 20th and they've been active since the 14th ). So if Tribune Media is going with the old schedule we won't see guide data for at least another week if not more. I need to talk with Mr. J. and see if there is a better way to coordinate things between Comcast and Tivo so we can get the guides updated without all the hassles.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

krisjs1767 said:


> Dear Mike, Same here in Seattle. Almost two weeks and no TiVo Guide update.
> 
> Do you suggest just waiting or doing something else? Thanks, Kris


I am In the Tacoma area and the guild was messed up . I ran the guild setup again and it fixed the problem.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Mikef5 said:


> So if Tribune Media is going with the old schedule we won't see guide data for at least another week if not more.


Not only don't we get guide info for new channels, there are several channels that moved, so the guide information exists but is for the wrong channel!


----------



## cmillirons (Mar 18, 2009)

Same issue in Atlanta with channel info with new Comcast HD channels. If I manually plug them in, the TiVo goes in and within an hour 'unchecks' all of them! and yes..no guide data either.


----------



## tuler (Nov 10, 2004)

CharlesH said:


> Not only don't we get guide info for new channels, there are several channels that moved, so the guide information exists but is for the wrong channel!


Yeah, same for me!! A BUNCH of my recordings are messed up since I record a lot from Palladia and it was one of the channels that moved.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

tuler said:


> Yeah, same for me!! A BUNCH of my recordings are messed up since I record a lot from Palladia and it was one of the channels that moved.


Palladia repeats enough that you can probably find the times for repeats and just schedule manual recordings at those times on the new channel. I did this the last time Comcast added channels.

I just hope that they don't make the change in Oakland when I am out of town.


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Here's an update I just posted in the AvsForum about the new HD channel roll out and the problems with the Tivo Guide not getting updated and the new areas that are going to get the new HD channels next. This comes directly from Comcast . Here's the link....http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=17026824&postcount=10955

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

For you guys that got the new channels in the Bay Area, you should be getting your Tivo Guide data any time now. I just got mine today, so yours should show up soon.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

What does "World of More" mean? I still haven't quite gotten the *entire* list of channels that were added? Like some others, I think I already get the channels.. (Though admittedly I have most HD channels turned off due to space reasons.)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I'm in Cupertino. 95014. I've got all the programming data, but now some of my HD channels are no longer working. I lost Food HD, Syfy HD, Animal Planet HD, History HD, and HDT. Is this happening to anyone else? I have called Comcast and they couldn't help me with a "re-hit" so now I have to be here all day on Saturday and wait for a technician. Is there anything I can tell him to help him out?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, I got a crapload of new channels this morning -- or at least I got the 'channel update' message or whatever it's called. I turned most of them off immediately, haven't checked them..


----------



## jimmyz1978 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mike,

You mentioned that you were in Milpitas and that your channels have been updated. I also live there but I haven't. However, since last week a lot of my channels have been messed up-- ESPN 1 and 2 HD have been lost, and I receive a few multiple channels (2 disney channels and 2 ABC Family channels, etc.)

I was hoping that when the new lineup was in place it would fix this problem, but if what you are saying is correct then I am probably screwed and need to contact comcast. 

Just to compare with my system, what new channels did you get last week?


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

jimmyz1978 said:


> Mike,
> 
> You mentioned that you were in Milpitas and that your channels have been updated. I also live there but I haven't. However, since last week a lot of my channels have been messed up-- ESPN 1 and 2 HD have been lost, and I receive a few multiple channels (2 disney channels and 2 ABC Family channels, etc.)
> 
> ...


If you look at my post above, post #4, it will link you the Avsforum and my post that lists all the channels that were added. There are over 52 HD channels and a bunch of SD channels.

If you are in Milpitas you should've got them also. Try redoing the Guide Setup on your Tivo and that should give you the new lineup. What package are you signed up for with Comcast ? Most of the new channels requires that you have at least the Digital Starter Package.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## StephenCorbett (Jan 30, 2007)

I live in ATL and got the updated channel guide for TIVO but I can't view the new HD channels. Is there something I need to do to get these?


----------



## TrillJester (Jun 11, 2004)

moonscape said:


> I'm not confused. I'm in Santa Cruz and don't get all that. Maybe they mean us! (yeah, right)


I would love it if they offered more HD in Santa Cruz. Seems we're always last to get anything. I'd also love if they offered the NHL Network here as well. I continually ask and ask, but no response from Comcast about it.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I'm in Cupertino. 95014. I've got all the programming data, but now some of my HD channels are no longer working. I lost Food HD, Syfy HD, Animal Planet HD, History HD, and HDT. Is this happening to anyone else? I have called Comcast and they couldn't help me with a "re-hit" so now I have to be here all day on Saturday and wait for a technician. Is there anything I can tell him to help him out?


Turns out the jumper cable from the pedestal to the house was "bad". It was from the "old days" when they didn't give a rip. It was half in conduit and the other half was simply RG-6 buried in the lawn. They didn't even use "direct burial" rated cable back then. Just plain old dual shield RG-6. 

They ran an overland jumper and now all my channels are working. They are sending out a crew next week to put in some conduit (will make it easy to run a new cable if it ever needs one) and new "direct burial" coax cable. Gotta hand it to 'em, they took care of the problem fast and they appear to taking care of it the right way. I gained a full 10dB of signal simply by replacing the cable. It's a wonder I got any channels at all.

I expect my Internet and TV signal will be a LOT more reliable now. In the "old days" of analog cable they would simply have told me to "throw an amp on it." It would seem with all the competition from other sources for Internet and cable they have gotten more conscientious. The installer told me it was because of "Internet" being so picky with the signal. Whatever. I just know I'm getting a spankin' new cable installed at my house next week. The rest of the cabling is all new and is quad shield. I know. I installed it myself. Now their end will be up to par too, so I'm a VERY happy camper. :up:


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yog said:


> Still waiting for Tivo to update the darn channel guide for the new Comcast HD channels added last tuesday.
> 
> Surprised there's not more posts about this! Wonder how many people in SF Bay Area have Tivo HDs? BTW I live about 1.5 miles from Tivo HQ. Mebbe I should stroll down there and bug them? Just kidding.
> 
> @mikef5: this is Xn0r from avs forum


Yog, me too, i live not far from tivo HQ in santa clara and i have a ton of HD channels that say "to be announced" Ugh its sooo frustrating. The other room that doesnt have tivo has everything just fine.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I've had missing guide data in Saratoga, a few more miles from TiVo headquarters, since 8/10 on channels:
717,740,744,763,767,768,771,772,776,777,778,779,781,782,784,787,790,791,794,795,796,797,798,805,807,808,809,817,818,819,826,840,841,847 and 871. On top of that, the guide data for channel 769 shows as AMCHD but the channel is really DISN. Channel 801 shows as IN1 but really is HBO. 

Frustrating to have all these channels without guide data or incorrect data. Where there's an equivalent SD channels, one can schedule recordings manually (I have to do this to get Mad Men in HD) , but for many channels, such as 797 which is MGM HD, no equivalent SD channels exists, so there's no way to know what programs are coming, as least via my TiVo. And of course, no Season Passes or Wishlists work for these channels.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

On top of my TiVo missing Guide data problems, yesterday PG&E installed a SmartAC box on my home's air conditioner. It's supposed to help eliminate blackouts by allowing PG&E to reduce the air conditioner's cooling on critical days. What it did for me was blow out the fan motor within a couple hours of installing the box on a day it hit around 100. My wife's not too happy with me today either since it's supposed to be in the 90s today. On top of that, I think I've got a minor case of the Swine Flu. And I haven't even kicked a dog or anything.


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

retired_guy said:


> I've had missing guide data in Saratoga, a few more miles from TiVo headquarters, since 8/10 on channels:
> 717,740,744,763,767,768,771,772,776,777,778,779,781,782,784,787,790,791,794,795,796,797,798,805,807,808,809,817,818,819,826,840,841,847 and 871. On top of that, the guide data for channel 769 shows as AMCHD but the channel is really DISN. Channel 801 shows as IN1 but really is HBO.
> 
> Frustrating to have all these channels without guide data or incorrect data. Where there's an equivalent SD channels, one can schedule recordings manually (I have to do this to get Mad Men in HD) , but for many channels, such as 797 which is MGM HD, no equivalent SD channels exists, so there's no way to know what programs are coming, as least via my TiVo. And of course, no Season Passes or Wishlists work for these channels.


Retired Guy,

Try redoing the Guide Setup, that will force it to download a new guide for your area. If that doesn't work do it again but use an area code that has the guide data, like 95035, that's mine and I get all the guide data. The only one that's still screwed up is one of the SHO channels. Saratoga is in the same loop as Milpitas so you should have the same lineup as mine.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I retried the Guide Setup as suggested and got no change, for either ZIP 95070 (Saratoga) or ZIP 95035 (Milpitas). The other inputs may make the difference. I've got KTEH on channel 10 and the FOOD network on channel 35.


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

retired_guy said:


> I retried the Guide Setup as suggested and got no change, for either ZIP 95070 (Saratoga) or ZIP 95035 (Milpitas). The other inputs may make the difference. I've got KTEH on channel 10 and the FOOD network on channel 35.


Here's what I did. I redid the Guide Setup and when it asks about the channels I just keep saying " I don't know" or ask about another channel. Keep doing this until it says there are 4 areas in Milpitas. Answer yes to the last choice. I believe that's the Digital Extended choice. See if that works for you. That should give you the same guide data I have.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I tried your suggestion and my Guide data now is largely complete. Actually, I was given the choice of six difference sets of Guide data for Milpitas and I took the last one rather than checking out the contents of each; seemed to work out OK. Tomorrow I'm going to try the same "trick" for Saratoga's 95070, since some of the guide data is still missing, such as Encore HD, but most of it is there.

thanks, Mike


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

retired_guy said:


> I tried your suggestion and my Guide data now is largely complete. Actually, I was given the choice of six difference sets of Guide data for Milpitas and I took the last one rather than checking out the contents of each; seemed to work out OK. Tomorrow I'm going to try the same "trick" for Saratoga's 95070, since some of the guide data is still missing, such as Encore HD, but most of it is there.
> 
> thanks, Mike


Glad it worked for you. Just so you know. Some of the guide data looks like it's missing but it's not, the channel is probably being moved to another channel position. Example. HBO on channel 770 is moving to channel 801, so the guide data on channel 770 is gone but is on channel 801. There's a list of all the channels that are moving on the AVSforums. You should've received a flyer in the mail listing all the new channels and the channels that are being moved.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

That's what caused me to think ENCORE was missing; now that I've taken all the moved channels into consideration, it seems that everything is OK. Comcast never sent me anything regarding the moved channels but I did print out the AVSforums data and that has been a big help. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

retired_guy said:


> That's what caused me to think ENCORE was missing; now that I've taken all the moved channels into consideration, it seems that everything is OK. Comcast never sent me anything regarding the moved channels but I did print out the AVSforums data and that has been a big help.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


Glad it's working for you 

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

Now i will have to try something similar. I live in Santa clara and tried to redo the guided setup and nothing happened. Also oxygen channel on sd is on scyfys old channel and vice versa. Its very frustrating to be paying for an HD tivo yet you cant record HD channels/ For as long as TIVO has been around, im surpised that this is still an issue.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I tried Guided Setup using Saratoga's zip (95070) rather than Milpitas's (95035) and it works also. The secret is keeping answering "I don't know" when asked what station is showing on channel 10 (or whatever is used for your zip code). After, in my case, four "don't knows", I get six opportunities to pick my channels. The last alternative, and the only one with the correct channels, was Saratoga Digital Extended Basic. Note that AMC on 769, HBO on 770, Encore on 775 and Hallmark on 749, ABC Family on 764, Disney on 765, Palladia on 743 plus a few others have moved and hence you'll probably want to "uncheck" them using Settings, Channels, etc. The ones "moved" all show "to be announced" when looking at the guide data.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

retired_guy said:


> I tried Guided Setup using Saratoga's zip (95070) rather than Milpitas's (95035) and it works also. The secret is keeping answering "I don't know" when asked what station is showing on channel 10 (or whatever is used for your zip code). After, in my case, four "don't knows", I get six opportunities to pick my channels. The last alternative, and the only one with the correct channels, was Saratoga Digital Extended Basic. Note that AMC on 769, HBO on 770, Encore on 775 and Hallmark on 749, ABC Family on 764, Disney on 765, Palladia on 743 plus a few others have moved and hence you'll probably want to "uncheck" them using Settings, Channels, etc. The ones "moved" all show "to be announced" when looking at the guide data.


Thanks a bunch. Im definatly gonna try that!!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Interesting.. I thought the algorithm specifically picked channels that were different between lineups to figure out which lineup you were on -- i.e. it wouldn't ever automatically pick the wrong lineup. Guess it does.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

So i just did the guided setup using Saratoga's zip. The only difference is that oxygen is on 74 so we wil se if it works.**** Fingers crossed everyone***

UPDATE: Well it mostly worked!! All except for that darn pesky oxygen channel. It said 74 was oxygen and actually 73 is, so i get a blank when i go on 74 and on 73 i get oxygen with no guide data. Oh well cant win em all.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

In Saratoga, I do get Oxygen on channel 74. Strange that all the other channels are the same and this one differs. I would think that Comcast would want to make all cities in the Santa Clara valley the same when possible. Maybe you could give Comcast a call and see if they made an error and would correct it. If not, you'll have to resort to manual recording; with repeat manual recordings it's crudely the same as a Season Pass.

Hopefully, TiVo will eventually get their act together on Santa Clara Guide Data. If you call them and tell them what you had to do, maybe it will trigger some action on their part.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

mattack said:


> Interesting.. I thought the algorithm specifically picked channels that were different between lineups to figure out which lineup you were on -- i.e. it wouldn't ever automatically pick the wrong lineup. Guess it does.


I think this is just a temporary screwup between Comcast and TiVo and I'm lucky that TiVo left a way around the problem.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

retired_guy said:


> In Saratoga, I do get Oxygen on channel 74. Strange that all the other channels are the same and this one differs. I would think that Comcast would want to make all cities in the Santa Clara valley the same when possible. Maybe you could give Comcast a call and see if they made an error and would correct it. If not, you'll have to resort to manual recording; with repeat manual recordings it's crudely the same as a Season Pass.
> 
> Hopefully, TiVo will eventually get their act together on Santa Clara Guide Data. If you call them and tell them what you had to do, maybe it will trigger some action on their part.


Thanks RG! Thats a great idea. Tivo needs to get on the ball. I may also try this "trick" using other Santa Clara zips.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

SO i just redid the setup with a different Santa Clara zip and guess what?? It worked and i got the right channel for oxygen after all these years!! I mean don't get me wrong, its not perfect, Lifetime on sd works but on HD its blank, and lifetime movie network is blank on SD and works fine on HD. That's not a big deal , hopefuly i get the rest of the channels fine which it seems i do


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Sorry, I didn't reread the entire thread -- but if your 'real' lineup is wrong, why don't you try continuing to send info about the incorrect lineup in the lineup form? specifically with the channels that are wrong.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

That probably won't speed things up. The last time this happened in my area it took 2 weeks to straighten out.


----------



## Yog (Feb 3, 2002)

I'm in Santa Clara, 95054. I got the new channels back in early August on Comcast, and essentially, the Tivo guide data is still wrong. But now there's just one channel that remains to be fixed (Thriller Max, 841). I've probably sent at least 5 line up reports to them, and slowly but surely they fixed them.

At first the Tivo didn't have _any_ PG data for the new channels ("To be Announced"), but then I got an update from Tivo about a week later (after having submitted my first line up report) and many (not all) of the new channels had program guide data. Unfortunately, _many_ had bad data from the wrong feed/time zone.

Over the course of about two months, I've been submitting "bad line up" reports to both Tivo and Zap2it. Slowly but surely they've fixed the lineup. Hopefully they'll fix Thriller Max over the new few days and then everything will be right.

But it's almost been two months since we got the new channels. Pretty poor show by Tivo/Tribune, if I do say so myself. Especially since from the second line up report I sent in, it had all information they could have used to correct them (the form only allows four bad PG descriptions, but I put the rest, with the same fields they ask for in the notes section several times). And each time Tivo sent in an update that corrected some channels (and sometimes screwed up working ones), I sent in another line up report with the remaining bad channels. Full disclosure, I'll have to say that at some points Comcast even had their cable box guide wrong for the new channels. In fact, last time I looked, the cable box guide actually has some channels data wrong, where the Tivo has it right.


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

I'm in New England and it looks like I'll be getting this upgrade in January when Comcast shuts down analog channels greater than 24 in numeric position (which has no impact on my TiVo since they're already available in digital simulcast) and that frees up enough bandwidth for the 50+ HD channels that are out there that they're not including now.


----------

